# Atlantis Earth VS The Flying Saucers!



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Only just noticed this...............


http://www.atlantis-models.com/comingsoon.aspx



As far as I can see it's an injection plastic kit.................which is great news (let's hope things don't change). 

About time these saucers were done.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

ice looking kit with some cool features. Wonder if they will include any of those spacemen?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I usually avoid Facebook but here's some more info..............


https://www.facebook.com/AtlantisToyAndHobby


Looks like they are injection kits.:thumbsup: Plus it says they've got more saucers coming out and if you scroll down there's a design of their own which is cool.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, that's kinda cool….would've been nice to get a more detailed base though, since the saucer is nothing more than a cereal bowl turned upside down. Guess folks will have to improvise. Hopefully, they'll have at least a Martian to thrown in with this kit.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Good, because one can never have too many flying saucers!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great news!

looking forward to this one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Finally! :thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice!!!
I wonder what scale this is.

I have the Marx models of the White House and the Capital Bldg. I've always to build them into a scifi diorama.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

I saw these at Wonderfest. It has a 5" diameter. I don't think any aliens are included.

It's too big for the Glencoe White House. It needs to be 3" to fit that. 

Dave


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll say one thing though...................the very fact most of us hadn't heard about these shows Atlantis could maybe advertise things a bit better.

Especially as this is probably the biggest hobby site. Not everyone's interested in Facebook and I don't think model companies should just rely on that site.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Cool! But kinda small, wish they were bigger. 
I'd LOVE if they made a a 1/6 alien/robot/saucer man.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Okay, I'll need three. One in flight. One landed. And one to hang from the Christmas Tree. Do you think hanging it from the Christmas Tree with the disintegrator out would be a bit much? :jest:

I love the diorama with the EVE saucer. But no photos of the Adamski chicken incubator saucer. I wonder if they could convince Polar Lights to let them do a five inch C-57-D, I would love to be able to hang one from the Christmas Tree.

David.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> Not everyone's interested in Facebook...


What's a Facebook?

.
.
.
.
Yes, I agree with your point. I'm a Facebook dropout.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I'll say one thing though...the very fact most of us hadn't heard about these shows Atlantis could maybe advertise things a bit better...


_*Or*_...Atlantis wanted to wait until they were certain this kit would go into production and this _was_ their way of announcing it, unlike some recent examples of companies who announced kits early in the development stages then disappointed their potential customers by cancelling them months later.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> _*Or*_...Atlantis wanted to wait until they were certain this kit would go into production and this _was_ their way of announcing it, unlike some recent examples of companies who announced kits early in the development stages then disappointed their potential customers by cancelling them months later.






But it looks like these have been in pre-production for a while now as they've got the testshots. There was some vague announcement about more UFOs from Atlantis at Wonderfest (which I thought would be vacform and resin like their last UFO kit) but that's it and they've obviously been a definite thing for at least a few months. If I hadn't checked out their site I wouldn't have known about them for probably a whle.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> What's a Facebook?
> 
> .
> .
> ...







Good. I reckon more people should drop out of Facebook as it's a stupid pointless site. 

Why model companies go on there I don't know as this is the biggest hobby site and they can easily post on here. The only other people on there are poseurs. I've seen a few people I used to know on there and all they do is brag about what they've got and what they've been up too (I hasten to add I didn't access it through my computer as I'm not signed up thankfully).


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I'll say one thing though...................the very fact most of us hadn't heard about these shows Atlantis could maybe advertise things a bit better.
> 
> *Especially as this is probably the biggest hobby site.* Not everyone's interested in Facebook and I don't think model companies should just rely on that site.


How do you figure this is the biggest model site?
If anything, for this subject Starship Modeler would probably be the best place to announce it.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Any ideas as to the identity of the other 4 saucers?

Lets see what other popular 50's era scifi had flying saucers. Taking a cue from Bill Warren I include early 60's in the "50's era"


This Island Earth

The Day the Earth Stood Still

The Battle in Outer Space

Invaders from Mars



I didn't include Forbidden Planet thinking Mobius has that license locked up.

Of course it doesn't have to be limited to the 50's era. Nor did I include WOW for a similar reason.


Additionally they wouldn't have to be limited to the 50's or even scifi movies


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> How do you figure this is the biggest model site?
> If anything, for this subject Starship Modeler would probably be the best place to announce it.




SM might be bigger for this subject but this site has a much wider variety.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spawndude said:


> Any ideas as to the identity of the other 4 saucers?
> 
> Lets see what other popular 50's era scifi had flying saucers. Taking a cue from Bill Warren I include early 60's in the "50's era"
> 
> ...






It says it's the first in a series of other injection saucers but I can't see where it says about the other 4 saucers? 

The C57D's already been done by PL so I doubt they'll do another (hopefully not as the 1/144th PL version looks good) so TDTESStill might be another one they'll do.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> The C57D's already been done by PL so I doubt they'll do another (hopefully not as the 1/144th PL version looks good.


P.L. has done C-57-D twice and they have gotten it wrong both times. I really have to wonder about the competency of their research department. Lets give someone else a chance to do it right. Besides at five inches, they are doable as decorations.

David.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Krel said:


> P.L. has done C-57-D twice and they have gotten it wrong both times. I really have to wonder about the competency of their research department. Lets give someone else a chance to do it right. Besides at five inches, they are doable as decorations.
> 
> David.





I know the larger one was wrong but what's wrong with the 1/144th version? Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Cult has them available for preorder now.
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Earth-Vs-The-Flying-Saucers--1495--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2979.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> SM might be bigger for this subject but this site has a much wider variety.


This is a decent site but still not that big. Hyperscale is much larger than HT. 

There is nothing wrong with Facebook either. One thing I like is you can control who sees your posts and who you can block and ignore. On open forums you have to put up with a lot of yahoos and trolls versus being able to communicate with just X number of people.

And, like it or not, a lot of companies use FB to promote their stuff. Like Moebius. AFV Club handles customer service via FB as do other kit companies now. That is just how it is. Of course there will always be Luddites...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> This is a decent site but still not that big. Hyperscale is much larger than HT.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Facebook either. One thing I like is you can control who sees your posts and who you can block and ignore. On open forums you have to put up with a lot of yahoos and trolls versus being able to communicate with just X number of people.
> 
> And, like it or not, a lot of companies use FB to promote their stuff. Like Moebius. AFV Club handles customer service via FB as do other kit companies now. That is just how it is. Of course there will always be Luddites...









But how do you define if a site is bigger than another? Hyperscale just deals with kits but this site deals with kits, slot cars, RC, diecast etc, etc. This site seems bigger to me and even if they don't post on here I think it's fair to say model companies take at least some notice of here and sponsor parts of it.

As for Facebook the cynic in me says some companies like Facebook as they can delete posts that criticise their products.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Hobby Talk has some 80,000 members so I don't know how that rates for biggest hobby site but it has RC cars, airplane boats, Slotcars Trains, Models of all kinds and more so I can say if its not the biggest its the best site I've gone to and sorry for any hobbyiest who haven't discovered it yet.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Good. I reckon more people should drop out of Facebook as it's a stupid pointless site.
> 
> Why model companies go on there I don't know as this is the biggest hobby site and they can easily post on here...


I can't say I completely disagree, but I dare say Farcebook has a considerably larger membership base than Hobby Talk, and that equals the potential for higher visibility and more sales to people who aren't necessarily model builders.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I know the larger one was wrong but what's wrong with the 1/144th version? Looks pretty good to me.


On the miniatures, the saucer halves had different profiles. The top saucer is taller than the bottom saucer. Example, if the bottom saucer is 1/2 an inch, then the top saucer should be 3/4 of an inch. There was an old Starlog photo book that had a reproduction of a side profile reference plan.

Some people feel it makes no difference, but C-57-D is my favorite space ship, and it galls me that I can't get a proper version. Close, just isn't good enough.

David.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I can't say I completely disagree, but I dare say Farcebook has a considerably larger membership base than Hobby Talk, and that equals the potential for higher visibility and more sales to people who aren't necessarily model builders.










It has vastly more members obviously but unless people know what they're looking for they probably wouldn't come across model companies on there anyway. 

I bet most of the people who follow the companies on there are modellers.........and they'd probably be members of sites like this anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Krel said:


> On the miniatures, the saucer halves had different profiles. The top saucer is taller than the bottom saucer. Example, if the bottom saucer is 1/2 an inch, then the top saucer should be 3/4 of an inch. There was an old Starlog photo book that had a reproduction of a side profile reference plan.
> 
> Some people feel it makes no difference, but C-57-D is my favorite space ship, and it galls me that I can't get a proper version. Close, just isn't good enough.
> 
> David.








I never knew that and I'm not sure if it would bother me so much but are you sure all the miniatures were the same? 

I doubt any company would do another one as most people seem happy with the 1/144th version.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It would be really cool if Atlantis did some Close Encounters UFOs too seeing as these Atlantis kits have lighting units in them and it's such a well remembered film. 

Not the massive mothership as that would be too big and complex (though maybe one day) but the smaller craft such as the ice cream cone and that sinister black flat thing.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> It would be really cool if Atlantis did some Close Encounters UFOs too seeing as these Atlantis kits have lighting units in them and it's such a well remembered film.
> 
> Not the massive mothership as that would be too big and complex (though maybe one day) but the smaller craft such as the ice cream cone and that sinister black flat thing.


The small UFOs would be wonderful, molded in clear so the intricate lights could be masked off and tinted. IIRC there were several saucer tops and bases and they swapped them around to make up the majority of the fleet. Some like the buzzing T-shaped one were unique, but with a couple of tops and bottoms cast you could make a great diorama!

This 'Earth vs the Flying Saucers' is one of the classics- so glad it is being made in styrene finally!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree !


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> The small UFOs would be wonderful, molded in clear so the intricate lights could be masked off and tinted. IIRC there were several saucer tops and bases and they swapped them around to make up the majority of the fleet. Some like the buzzing T-shaped one were unique, but with a couple of tops and bottoms cast you could make a great diorama!
> 
> This 'Earth vs the Flying Saucers' is one of the classics- so glad it is being made in styrene finally!









It's long overdue and great to see companies like Atlantis and Pegasus tackling these older films in plastic (some retro robots wouldn't be too shabby either).

As for Close Encounters they're moulding at least some of TEVTFS in different coloured clear plastic so it's just screaming out for some Close Encounters ships. They'd look great lit up and they could be pre-moulded in the appropriate coloured plastic for each ship so done carefully they wouldn't even need to be tinted.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Reasonably priced to at under $20. These would be perfect desk top models at the 5 inch size. Looking forward to their next releases!

As far as FB, I was never into it. Then I bent to peer pressure and signed up. It was pretty boring. Added a bunch of friends and family. Still boring. I posted some model pics and family and friends liked them. Yeah, that was nice. Then other modelers asked to be friends and posted and they had links to these places called "Groups". There turned out to be a lot of scifi groups out there. Some general in nature and some specific, like The Original Battlestar Galactica group. I started joining more FB Groups both public and private and posting models I've built over the years as well as current projects. The responses have, to me at least, been overwhelming. Yeah there are some trolls here and there but they're also on this and other forums as well from time to time. I also seem to think I get quicker and better responses to posts. More so than the usual "looks great" or "great job".

Not that I tried, but after posting build pics of my Salzo Galactica, I believe his order queue went up a few more notches. If anyone wants to try FB find me, Robert Cass, and you can see what kind of groups are out there. Keeping in touch with modelers from all around the world that don't post here or on other forums is nothing but a good thing in my book.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Reasonably priced to at under $20. These would be perfect desk top models at the 5 inch size. Looking forward to their next releases!
> 
> As far as FB, I was never into it. Then I bent to peer pressure and signed up. It was pretty boring. Added a bunch of friends and family. Still boring. I posted some model pics and family and friends liked them. Yeah, that was nice. Then other modelers asked to be friends and posted and they had links to these places called "Groups". There turned out to be a lot of scifi groups out there. Some general in nature and some specific, like The Original Battlestar Galactica group. I started joining more FB Groups both public and private and posting models I've built over the years as well as current projects. The responses have, to me at least, been overwhelming. Yeah there are some trolls here and there but they're also on this and other forums as well from time to time. I also seem to think I get quicker and better responses to posts. More so than the usual "looks great" or "great job".
> 
> Not that I tried, but after posting build pics of my Salzo Galactica, I believe his order queue went up a few more notches. If anyone wants to try FB find me, Robert Cass, and you can see what kind of groups are out there. Keeping in touch with modelers from all around the world that don't post here or on other forums is nothing but a good thing in my book.







"I also seem to think I get quicker and better responses to posts. More so than the usual "looks great" or "great job".

You sure that's really the case? You can get all of that hobby related talk on here and I just can't see how FB can be better than these sites which are dedicated to talking about these things. 

Anyway................back to UFO's. Seeing as Close Encounters is probably the most famous UFO movie of all time it's amazing that no companie's done any of the UFO's from it yet.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> Seeing as Close Encounters is probably the most famous UFO movie of all time it's amazing that no companie's done any of the UFO's from it yet.


I'm thinking the Mothership would be an extremely expensive undertaking, with all the lights. It is the coolest UFO in the movie. I can see it now…and the base would have to be a replica of Devil's Tower Monument. That would be sweet!! One of the things about that movie though was the UFO's were mainly glowing, lit orbs, flying around, so without the lighting, I'm not sure these ships would be all that. It was the way those things were lit that made them so bad ass in that movie.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys here is the box for this kit. Is in production now. We have been working on this for quite some time. The kit will feature our Twist tight technology, L.E.D. Light, Backdrop and display stand.

The Invader will be up next this is new design based on the classic kit from the TV Show!

We may even see a reissue of the classic Aurora Invaders UFO!
Stay Tuned

Pete


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> Hey guys here is the box for this kit. Is in production now. We have been working on this for quite some time. The kit will feature our Twist tight technology, L.E.D. Light, Backdrop and display stand.
> 
> The Invader will be up next this is new design based on the classic kit from the TV Show!
> 
> ...





Thanks for posting that Atlantis and both the saucer and box art look great. Can't wait to get my hands on that plus the other 2 saucers.:thumbsup:

P'S. How about doing the lid of the Aurora Invaders UFO in clear plastic like they did when it was first released and even the main underside engine in clear too?:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I'm thinking the Mothership would be an extremely expensive undertaking, with all the lights. It is the coolest UFO in the movie. I can see it now…and the base would have to be a replica of Devil's Tower Monument. That would be sweet!! One of the things about that movie though was the UFO's were mainly glowing, lit orbs, flying around, so without the lighting, I'm not sure these ships would be all that. It was the way those things were lit that made them so bad ass in that movie.






That would indeed be sweet but yes probably too expensive. I can find plenty of photos of the mothership miniature but not of the smaller UFO's so reference might be a problem. 

What they'd look like without the lights I don't know but they might be perfect for what Atlantis said about their new "Twist tight technology and LED lights" though.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder how close these would be in scale to the Pegasus MWM two pack? I would love to do a scifi battle diorama between these two ships.

Thanks Atlantis for doing this most classic of scifi flying saucers. I will definitely be picking up several. And to think a few months ago I was ready to spend three times this much for a not very accurate 3D printed version! Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Just realized how historic this kit is. So far as I know, this is the FIRST styrene kit of ANY Ray Harryhausen subject...


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

RB said:


> Just realized how historic this kit is. So far as I know, this is the FIRST styrene kit of ANY Ray Harryhausen subject...


Yes, but unfortunately it's not one of his creature/monster creations...it's a saucer, which I'm sure the sci-fi crowd will love. Licensing must be a bear with the Harryhausen estate or we'd be seeing kits of his stuff.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Just realized how historic this kit is. So far as I know, this is the FIRST styrene kit of ANY Ray Harryhausen subject...


Never thought of it that way. Good catch!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Yes, but unfortunately it's not one of his creature/monster creations...it's a saucer, which I'm sure the sci-fi crowd will love. Licensing must be a bear with the Harryhausen estate or we'd be seeing kits of his stuff.






I'd love to see styrene kits of Harryhausen creatures also (especially Talos and the Cyclops) but I've always wanted one of these saucers too. As RB says it's still the first plastic kit of a Harryhausen subject.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

What's the scale of the model?


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

No use for facebook either--and my library filter hates deviantart
Now for the ID4 destroyer saucers?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

publiusr said:


> ...Now for the ID4 destroyer saucers?


Assuming you're referring to the smaller fighter craft, Lindberg produced a kit of that ship in 1996. I've heard varying reviews regarding the kit's quality, but you can still find them on evilBay once in a while.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I'd love to see styrene kits of Harryhausen creatures also (especially Talos and the Cyclops) but I've always wanted one of these saucers too. As RB says it's still the first plastic kit of a Harryhausen subject.


Geometric made a vinyl kit of the Cyclops that's pretty nice.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spawndude said:


> Geometric made a vinyl kit of the Cyclops that's pretty nice.




I know but it's not styrene and I want me a styrene Cyclops.:wave:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Yes, but unfortunately it's not one of his creature/monster creations...it's a saucer, which I'm sure the sci-fi crowd will love. Licensing must be a bear with the Harryhausen estate or we'd be seeing kits of his stuff.


If I remember correctly, the licensing for Harryhausen's characters is through Columbia. Unfortunately Ray signed over rights before production. That's the reason he wouldn't sign any "X-Plus" figures, because he didn't receive a dime for them.

Oh, BTW, nice looking retro box graphics for a cool little kit. Good job Pete and Rick.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Chris, wouldn't the Rhedosaurus and Gwangi rights be available through Time/Warner? I know sometimes these films change ownership, but I think they kept at least the video rights to those two...could be wrong...


----------



## thepixelpusher (Jan 31, 2009)

From the looks of the initial pictures on their Facebook page the curvature of the top dome already seems to be inaccurate compared to the studio model pictures from the London exhibit.

Nuts, just another inaccurate model like the Skyhook model and others.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

thepixelpusher said:


> From the looks of the initial pictures on their Facebook page the curvature of the top dome already seems to be inaccurate compared to the studio model pictures from the London exhibit.
> 
> Nuts, just another inaccurate model like the Skyhook model and others.



It looks a lot like my first version in 1/350, which was based on the drawings in "The Saucer Fleet", especially the dome shape.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

thepixelpusher said:


> From the looks of the initial pictures on their Facebook page the curvature of the top dome already seems to be inaccurate compared to the studio model pictures from the London exhibit.
> 
> Nuts, just another inaccurate model like the Skyhook model and others.


I feel your pain. It galls me that Polar Lights can't get the saucer profiles on their C-57-D models right. YES, I will keep harping on it until SOMEBODY gets it right. :lol:

David.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

thepixelpusher said:


> From the looks of the initial pictures on their Facebook page the curvature of the top dome already seems to be inaccurate compared to the studio model pictures from the London exhibit.
> 
> Nuts, just another inaccurate model like the Skyhook model and others.










Hmm............I see what you mean and it is a bit out. Also you can see on that miniature the middle section is designed to rotate to give that spinning effect. It would have been nice to see that part done separately or as a recessed circular line.

Still..............it's an injection moulded saucer from the film which is a good thing.


----------



## thepixelpusher (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, it's a fun saucer and I'm glad for their efforts anyway.

My favorite model from Atlantis is their "Lighted Flying Saucer EVE 1/864 Scale."


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

thepixelpusher said:


> From the looks of the initial pictures on their Facebook page the curvature of the top dome already seems to be inaccurate compared to the studio model pictures from the London exhibit.
> 
> Nuts, just another inaccurate model like the Skyhook model and others.


Wow, that looks all sorts of wrong. Not only is the dome off, even the body is too thick compared to the actual ship. Too bad. Hope they correct the odd proportions.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Devils Advocate: ...and we're assuming the photo on the left is 
accurate becuz... ?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Becuz... (sic) it's a studio model?


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

There were actually I believe 8 studio models created of all sizes for the movie there were all different. No 2 were alike all hand made with wood. I think they were 3 of the 3 inch models which ours is based on. With injection it is tough to get it exact but I think we did well on this one.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

you people are never satisfied with anything !


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

This is a very hard shape to get correct. All the different sized miniatures had slightly different profiles.

Authenticated copy of the 3" saucer









The one on the left is the 6" saucer, used in most of the flying scenes, this size got the most screen time.









Unauthenticated but very likely (based on the part breakdown and where I got it) to be a resin cast copy of the original 12" used for all the landing scenes









This is the 15" one used in only one scene and the slotted disks do not spin. The photo is a screen grab from a Profiles in History auction video and I'm sure the proportions are off due to being shot with a wide angle lens.










Dave


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Hhhmmm...

Looks like an aftermarket dome may be in order. The slope of the kit dome doesn't seem to match any of the studio models. Similar to what happened with the large C-57D from Polar Lights.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

On a scale on 1(could absolutely care less) to 10 (a**l retentive) as to whether or not the kit is accurate to the original I would vote a -10. Yeah, I know that's not between 1 and 10 but you get the point!

Good job Atlantis!!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would bet if you looked at the Atlantis model without a side by side comparison to the studio models you would have never know there was any difference - I would say that is the ship from that movie. Plus after all it is an imaginary ship anyway. I like it - it has that retro feel and look!!


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

In re-reading my post I see I probably did not get my point across. 

I was just illustrating that all the miniatures had a different profile.

I think Atlantis did an excellent job and am thrilled they are making this kit available in styrene at a great price.

Dave


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Eh, what model is 100% accurate to it's filming counterpart? Especially in this case where there are several different looking versions of supposedly the same ship! I will buy several. If anyone says "Hey, it's got a different shape." I'll just say it's a model of the one filming miniature we have not seen before! :tongue:

In this case, close enough is good enough for me. It's not like this is an uber detailed or complicated model of some elaborate spaceship. It's going to be a fun afternoon build, or if you push it, a full weekend build. 

Oh, Skymods, thanks for posting all those reference pics, great stuff!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

If we make this a success for Atlantis (I know I'm in) , maybe later they can do a larger Aurora-style kit with lift-off dome, interior, and figures. And contours that match the larger saucer animation model. Go Atlantis!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It's kind of amazing they filmed a picture using 3" models - can't really have any detail in those, especially considering the time period this was done.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> If we make this a success for Atlantis (I know I'm in) , maybe later they can do a larger Aurora-style kit with lift-off dome, interior, and figures. And contours that match the larger saucer animation model. Go Atlantis!





That would be cool and even a movable midsection to give that spinning effect. Let's all go out and buy a couple of these each and who knows maybe that could happen


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

If Atlantis continues with obscure little kits like this, ones that modelers never thought would see the light of day, they could become the next Pegasus. I would love to see them invest a bit more money into a serious kit of a decent size. 

I'll be doing my part and buying several....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I can see me buying at least 6 of these. Three to recreate that shot of them flying over Washington, maybe 2 for the landing just outside the Whitehouse and another to leave in clear plastic as it looks like at least some of them are in different coloured clear plastic. 

The more Atlantis sell the more saucers/UFOs we'll probably get.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> ...and another to leave in clear plastic as it looks like at least some of them are in different coloured clear plastic...


I don't have any "inside" information, and I could be wrong, but I'd guess those were just for the test shots--they used whatever styrene was handy and not too expensive. But with the popularity of "chase" kits, who knows?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't have any "inside" information, and I could be wrong, but I'd guess those were just for the test shots--they used whatever styrene was handy and not too expensive. But with the popularity of "chase" kits, who knows?





It says they're test shots on the Facebook page plus it looks like there's an LED light with at least some of the kits so they're probably using the lighting unit from their EVE UFO so some of them can be lit up.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

RB said:


> If we make this a success for Atlantis (I know I'm in) , maybe later they can do a larger Aurora-style kit with lift-off dome, interior, and figures. And contours that match the larger saucer animation model. Go Atlantis!


Not sure if any interior would be practical. The only times you ever see the inside it is a giant open space which would not fit inside even the entire saucer was hollow (not to mention the landing pedestal has no where to go unless it merges into the hull like 'Flight of the Navigator' Steps).


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I am glad they are doing these, I'll buy some. Hope to see a good size day the earth Stood Still ship as well.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

irocer said:


> I am glad they are doing these, I'll buy some. Hope to see a good size day the earth Stood Still ship as well.


I've never understood why the ship and/or robot has never been released by a major model kit company. Every "Best SciFi Movies" list I've ever seen includes this movie.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

spawndude said:


> I've never understood why the ship and/or robot has never been released by a major model kit company. Every "Best SciFi Movies" list I've ever seen includes this movie.


Aurora had plans for a Gort kit, with him standing on the ramp and melting a soldier's gun. But it was cancelled along with any other new-tool kits for the company's late 70's SF line


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So, are the EVTFS saucers going to be 5" diameter? Might be fun to suspend some and do that stop motion thing! I'll have to cut them apart first.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

The light for the EVTFS kit is not from the eve the eve uses the Peace sign light. This and all other kits in the 5 inch series will use a circular light that fits snug into the upper hull. All the test shots were molded in clear. I painted them with Tamiya Clear colors.

Pete


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I wonder if ANYONE will ever cast a stop motion capable saucer, all 5 parts. Heck. I might get a small wood lathe and spin my own! Later to be re-cast in Alumilite, and molds made so I can have several. This stop motion project seems like a year of spinning the upper and lower sections about 1/2 inch per photo, for 3-5 saucers with a photo backdrop. Yeah, sounds like about a YEAR! 

On a side note, Ray Harryhausen took 7 weeks to do the skeletons in Jason and the Argonauts, and he worked from his private studio, ALL BY HIMSELF from 8am til 7 pm with tea at 10 and 4.

The AT-AT sequence took 5 months with 3 animators and 1 to 1 frame matching. (Most all stop motion is 1 stop motion frame to every 2 live frames) They filmed it twice. 
The first, done by the numbers(all those calculations for correct exposure for the scale) looked too washed out. 

So they re did it! That time with 'artistic input' (LOL). That is what you saw on the movie.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> The light for the EVTFS kit is not from the eve the eve uses the Peace sign light. This and all other kits in the 5 inch series will use a circular light that fits snug into the upper hull. All the test shots were molded in clear. I painted them with Tamiya Clear colors.
> 
> Pete







It'll be interesting to have some saucers with lights. We can have daylight discs and strange lights in the sky.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Y3a said:


> I wonder if ANYONE will ever cast a stop motion capable saucer, all 5 parts.


I didn't cast mine, I printed it and will start on it when I get some of my other projects done.....:freak: I've gotten as far as adding some 0.060" plastic sheets
for bearings and other hardware, these are 5.6" in diameter.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if this has been released yet? Anyone have one?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon said:


> Does anyone know if this has been released yet? Anyone have one?


Megahobby still has them listed on their preorder page, with an added note that states "Approx. arrival Fall 2014", so we should hopefully see them before the end of the year.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

robiwon said:


> Does anyone know if this has been released yet? Anyone have one?


We have a note into the manufacturer this morning. We were told September/October 2014, but of course don't know for sure until it's shipped. We'll keep all of you updated.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Okay we have an update. The tooling got delayed on this kit, but is starting production within the next 7-10 days. It will be leaving the factory in the next few weeks, so we are hoping to have it in November. We've updated the ETA on our product page to December 2014 just to have some leeway, but we fully expect it to be in before that.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Happy Christmas to us! :lol:


----------

